# lid for a 2.5 gallon ADF tank?



## trashion

so i'm helping my friend set up a 2.5 gallon tank in her dorm for an african dwarf frog (they're so cute!)

we got an AGA 2.5 gallon tank and glass top, but it's not gonna work out. we bought and installed a red sea nano filter (I LOVE THESE THINGS: http://www.jtdiscountstore.com/servlet/the-6687/Aquarium-Filters,-Pumps,-Power,/Detail) and it has a hydor mini-heater. 

unfortunately, now the lid can't fit on the tank, and it hangs off the front of the tank, and leaves at least a good inch of open space on the top, in the back. i've heard stories of ADFs leaping out of the tank when they come up for air, so i'm concerned. how can i appropriately cover the tank? i was thinking of snipping out spaces for heater cord and filter intake in a screen top, but i can't find one for a 2.5 gallon tank. 

should we try to get a custom-cut piece of plexiglass? she's really intent on getting the frog today (i put some of my mature filter media in her filter for cycling-don't worry!) so can i just put some duct-tape over the space as a stop-gap measure until i get something else? or is there danger of the froggy getting stuck to it? ack, help!


----------



## Chrispy

well from what i have heard they can leap out, but the bug worry is when the tank is to warm and they really try to get out. so make sure you have a thermometer on the side. If i were you i would get some plexiglass like you said or a small piece of acrylic. this way you can cut it out. the acrylic would be cheaper and easier to cut. they should have it at your local home depot or lowes.

Also why not get two frogs for that tank. i two and they are very social and mess around with eachother.


----------



## trashion

yeah she asked if it would be okay to have 2 in there and i said it would, so we might actually go with two


----------



## Guest

What about some of that plastic mesh used in needlework? You could just trim it to size and maybe tape a couple of the sides to the tank so it will stay. It has little holes, so there would be ventilation, but the frog wouldn't be able to fit. Its in the craft section at Walmart or I'm sure you could find it at a craft store.


----------



## Chrispy

hmm, that could work. I shrugged off netting or mesh when i had a little tank because it was below freezing here so whenever i opened the window it would cool the tank to fast. so that would work well if you lived warm or kept your room warm.


----------



## redpaulhus

How about putting the filter on the side rather than the back, and sliding the cover so that its right up against the filter (and overhanging one side by a wee bit) ?
That way you're looking at a much smaller opening, using the materials you already have.
We've got two 2.5g tanks on the FW fish "desk" at the store, and the one with the filter is setup that way (the other is densly planted and has no filter).


----------

